
BlackBerry confirms 'Priv' Android phone will launch this year - byaruhaf
http://www.engadget.com/2015/09/25/blackberry-priv-android-confirmed/
======
ostyn
Three words: Dell Venue Pro ...which was a fantastic phone. I love this form
factor. Will this spark a physical keyboard resurgence or is this dead on
arrival?

